# Who's showing and where?



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

This weekend? 

We are at Bath on Gundog and working day, have only been out once since Crufts to a open show.
Got a busy few weeks coming up


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Luvdogs said:


> This weekend?
> 
> We are at Bath on Gundog and working day, have only been out once since Crufts to a open show.
> Got a busy few weeks coming up


Bath for Pastoral and also gundog day  
3 counties for gundogs, pastoral and also utility


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Not doing Bath or 3 Counties - we're at Boston Premier Open Show on 1st June and then our next show is Blackpool.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Southern counties next weekend for me


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Southern counties is next for us too


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

southern counties
3 counties
border union 
blackpool....and a couple of open shows inbetween...and thats only the shows in june...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My June is relevantly quiet, One champ one open
But July I have a show every Sunday


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

No shows until june...

Honley agricultural Huddersfield on 11th 
NESSS Darlington on 12th 
Blackpool 25th

Should be at Ripon on 5th but at the end of her season and don't want to upset any dogs so staying home


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Bath on friday it's our 2nd show I feel sick already!!
An open on Wednesday and southern counties next weekend!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

South of England gundog on sunday.

I am doing something every weekend until the beginning of August!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Bath on Sunday, then an OPen Show on the Monday

then -

Border Union - Blackpool - Leeds - SKC - Richmond (possibly) - Darlington - Driffield - W & P Scotland - LKA

With a few open shows inbetween and couple of breed ch shows too.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Southern counties next weekend for me


I will be there on Gundog day


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Best of luck everyone showing this weekend  let us know how you get on


----------

